# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Orna RPG auto-grind bot (Android)

## gemBot

Orna RPG Bot setup | Auto Farming | gem-Bot - YouTube

Feature:
. Auto search mobs
. Auto heal
. Auto use item (torch, coin & silver coin) for lower dpi
. etc

----------


## PixelBott3r

way to go, double post the same topic 

Free bump for ya  :Wink:

----------


## gemBot

Sorry. this is my first time post a thread & I didn't realize click submit button twice.
I already send message to moderator to delete my other post.

BTW thanks a lot

----------


## JacobRS14

Hey! Does this still work? Also where do I download?  :Smile:

----------


## hirotaki

a6ptuj6td6umx

----------


## gabrielrisen

Is it still available?

----------

